

Letter of Thanks to Wolfire Games - SingAlong
http://akash.im/2010/05/12/letter-of-thanks.html

======
thristian
The problem with the Humble Bundle, as with Radiohead's pay-what-you-want
album and other, similar efforts, is that they clearly work _once_ but it's
not at all obvious that the effect could be repeated, let alone sustained. For
example, almost all the games in the current Humble Bundle were games I'd
known about for a while, and wanted to play, so it was a pretty easy decision
to shell out. If there was to be a Humble Bundle 2, what games would be in it?
For most of the creators involved in the current Bundle, they _have_ no other
non-freeware works.

I hope there's a Humble Bundle 2 someday, maybe in a year's time when people
have had time to play all the games from the first Bundle, and maybe feel a
bit nostalgic for the crazy "indy-gaming-yeah!" vibe. I don't think they could
stage one more frequently than that; not without an amazing uptick in the
number of eligible games.

~~~
kilian
Actually, Wolfire has done this a couple of times before I believe. Who ever
said these promotions worked once? As far as I can see that is just an
assumption to clarify the _crazy, crazy_ behaviour of consumers not adhering
to the "people will pay the least possible for a product" theories of current
economics.

I say, give it a shot.

~~~
SingAlong
Exactly! Well, IMHO, if it's conducted like an online "faire", would be cool.
Coz then featuring in the Humble Bundle might become a hotshot status among
indie developers. Not that if you dont feature it would be bad. But if this is
done regularly, there are chances of everyone in the indie world keeping tabs
abt this event.

P.S: Maybe someday this might become CES for indie devs :) if conducted
offline. Or am I thinking too far?

